# My first CG with Terragen



## danny (May 29, 2005)

40 minutes start to finish, including download, installation and photoshop work, so go easy on me.  I had never heard of the program before finding these posts here yesterday.  Thanks to you guys for the inspiration.
Danny


----------



## Meysha (May 29, 2005)

Oh wow. Great work on the first ever go!
The only thing I can recommend is to play. Play play play. Try different things each time. 
Clouds are the hardest thing I find to make look good.  I really hate that cloud generator it never does what I want it to.


----------



## Armstror (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't know if it's just me but...I don't see an image there... 

Edit: Nevermind! I do see it now.  :blushing:  Great image! It looks so real. :3


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 8, 2005)

great work danny!!!!!! way to start off!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------

